# Quick and Dirty Tapping



## Foozer (May 18, 2009)

So I needed to tap a bunch of 1/4-20 holes thinking of all the complex methods to get em straight. (I've broken enough at that size) when I had to hit myself in the head to remember it aint rocket science. Just a little hold down plate for a jig, so, small bubble level and a dab of adhesive later. . .







On the bubble and they all turned easy. Less moving parts the better


----------

